# Rem X-Mark Pro Trigger



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

Good, Bad, or Ugly? Any opinions? Thanks


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Unnecessary. I like the old ones just fine.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

I've heard some of the earlier ones were ok if adjusted properly, but the newer ones haven't adjusted too well. However I don't have any personal experience with them, so take this for what it's worth--heresay.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My 22-250 700 VLSS supposedly has the new style, but the guy who helped me adjust it said it adjusted exactly like the old style. I wouldn't know the difference myself though.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have one on a XR100 Rangemaster. The one it came with was terrible, but they sent me a new trigger. The new one is good, but no better than the old ones. They just built them so you can change the trigger pull weight without removing them from the stock. Once I have my trigger set I never move it anyway, or just remove the stock and set it the way I want. I think for people who know how to work a Remington trigger the old one was perhaps higher quality. Try a trigger on a Remington from the 1960's or even the 1970's and you will want to throw away all the new ones.
The only difference in the new trigger is that the loser front screw that adjusted spring tension has been replaced with a screw that goes straight down. The screw has a cone shape head and when you screw it in it forces a small ball bearing rearward and increases spring tension. The problem with my first trigger was flashing from the housing casting was hanging up the ball bearing. The ball bearing would not follow the cone head of the screw back out so the trigger would not go below 6.5 pounds. It did slip forward once as I closed the bolt while hunting prairie dogs. It slipped forward so far that the rifle discharged. I went home and opened and closed the bolt a couple hundred times on an empty chamber. It did it one more time with an empty chamber. That got me a new trigger faster than you can blink your eyes.


----------



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

What trigger is in the SPS? I see the SPS Varmint has the x-trigger but not the regular SPS.


----------

